# Use portmaster for upgrade all gnome packages



## mfaridi (May 12, 2009)

after I run cvsup , I see many packages from gnome upgrade from 
	
	



```
2.26.0
```
 to 
	
	



```
2.26.1
```
 and when I use this command 


```
portmaster -D -u x11/gnome2
```
this command upgrade some of them and do not upgrade all of them for example 
these packages dot upgrade 

```
gnome-applets ,gnome-devel-docs, gnome-power-manager
```
 and many packages dose not upgrade 
how I can upgrade all packages install with gnome2 or KDE42 ?
with one command


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 12, 2009)

portmaster -a


----------



## mfaridi (May 12, 2009)

NO NO this command upgrade everything in  my system , but I want only upgrade all thing are depend on gnome2


----------



## mfaridi (May 12, 2009)

another answer ?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 12, 2009)

portmaster gnome2


----------



## mfaridi (May 12, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> portmaster gnome2



please read my first post before answer


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 12, 2009)

Ok, run portmaster -L and *man portmaster*


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2009)

You can try the *-r* switch to portmaster.

Personally, I prefer to use *pkg_version -vl '<'* to get a list of all the ports with updates availables.  Then use copy/paste to just list the ones I want updated, pasting them after *portmaster -bd * so it will work on the list of ports.


----------

